# lighting question



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok so i have taken the first few baby steps into salt water and now before i go much further i need to know a few things about lighting.. i have read that the type of tank i am going with (corals and inverts only -in time) will require some unique lighting. i have been looking around and found that it may be best for me to run two fixtures with different types of bulbs in them. now here is where i get a little stuck 
i have two normal light fixtures
are there bulbs that would do well for this tank that would work in them?
i am not ably to purchase a new set up (yet!) and as i am just in the begining i dont feel as though its needed right now any way i am goin in super slow motion. but i wanted to see what you all may have to offer in this realm.
thanks in advance..


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the current light fixture?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

just a typical light from a fw set up hold a 18" florescent bulb


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry pix not working at my office if you still need it though let me know and i will send from home


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I edited out the broken image code. I know your fixture. You will want a 10,000k or 14,000k bulb for now. You will want a new fixture once you go corals. The problem with just a daytime bulb (the 10,000k or the 14,000k) is that you do not get enough "blue" into the aquarium. For this you need an actinic, and that is a seperate bulb.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

could i just add an actinic fixture on separately? just trying to stay cost effective and maybe learn the electrical to DIY something up


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok so i am considering this light...
*30" T6 Dual 48W - Marine Version*
Excellent for marine or cichlid tanks or use as supplement lighting for your existing system. 
*Features:*
 

 Dimensions - 29.50” x 4.75” x 2.25”
 Supports 2x 24W T6 HO fluorescent lamps
 Non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing
 Acrylic splash guard
 Mounting legs
 Standard T6 sockets
 Highly polished reflector
 
*Listing includes:*
 

 1x 30" T6 Dual fixture
 1x Mounting Bracket (Free Item)
 1x T6 24W 12000K lamp (Free Item)
 1x T6 24W Actinic lamp (Free Item)
 
*Replacement bulbs are $3.50 each plus S&H. Send us a message for availability. *
 

 12000K
 Actinic Blue
 Freshwater (pink)
its extreamly affordable and it will fit my tank i want to order soon so whats your advice???


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can you provide a link? It looks alright, but I would try for more wattage. What size is this tank again? Dimensions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry i get so excited i forget where i have posted information....
its a 29 gallon (30x18) at the moment i have a power head and HOB for circulation, heater and the water.. i have set up for a good trade on some LR in the next week or two and i may be buying the sand and more rock around the next week or so... my intention is to let everything mature and do shrimp, snails, and corals (in time)... actually attempting to stay away from fish in this one ..


----------



## TammiKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

I would suggest that before you make the decision on the light fixture, that you decide what kind of corals you want to keep.

LPS (large polyp stony) corals require less lighting than SPS (small polyp stony corals). 

With a 29 gallon tank, I don't think you will have to go as far as getting a metal halide, because of the depth of the tank. 

I would go with T5's over Compact Florescents, they don't use up so much energy. Personally, I couldn't tell you about T6. My 29G is a Biocube and has compact florescents. My 67 has a metal halide, plus T5, plus Actinics and LED moonlights. I would definitely recommend a fixture that has three stages of lighting (moonlight, actinics, and daylight). Just my recommendation.

Do some research on the corals you want, and their light requirements, and keep in mind that the depth of the tank also plays a part in how much light the corals on the bottom receive.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

good point.. so as i research and descover what i am going to ultimately do for lighting will my normal out put florescent work for maturing the tank? i was going to go with better bulbs in them but they will not be my permanent fixture..


----------

